# Aachen Open 2011



## Sebastien (Oct 19, 2010)

Aachen Open 2011 on January 14-16, 2011 in Aachen, Germany


The Aachen Open 2011 will take place on January 14-16, 2011 in Aachen, Germany. Check out the Aachen Open 2011 website for more information and registration.


We'll do our best to organise another great competition


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 19, 2010)

Wish I could come. :-(
Have fun.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 27, 2010)

I am soooo looking foreward to this, I have such great memories from Aachen Open 2k10! Thanks for the fun we had in Aachen. Lets break the record for most beer consumed within a Rubik´s cube competition.

Also, pleeeeease have some focus on MBLD, two rounds would be great!

PS: Are there any hotels close by which you would recommend? Or maybe a private room somewhere close which I can rent?


----------



## Slash (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure I'll go, but I have some problems with coming back on Monday, cause I can't find any flights nearby and at a time we can catch it (so not the 6am one from Eindohoven...)
Plus, I'd like to ask if I (maybe we if some other guys come from Hungary) can sleep somewhere on a cough/whatever for free? Last year we slept at the youth hostel of Axl Häck's, I'd like to ask him (if he's here, idk) if this is available again (and I wanna get your blindfold again for 4bf!!)?
Thank you so much!
Looking forward to it, it was so awesome last time, hope it'll be again


----------



## fw (Nov 1, 2010)

Registration is now open. Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible in Aachen!

EDIT: We just got more than 100 registrations in less than 5 hours. Most of them german. We would love to have more international competitors! So, come on guys! We want to see some crazy hungarian 9/9 multi-blind action, some BLD ERs and stuff like that  And dont forget.. Free beer at saturday evening! ;-)


----------



## Slash (Nov 1, 2010)

fw said:


> Free beer at saturday evening! ;-)


 
I've registered


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 1, 2010)

oh man


----------



## tim (Nov 1, 2010)

fw said:


> We want to see some crazy hungarian 9/9 multi-blind action, some BLD ERs and stuff like that  And dont forget.. Free beer at saturday evening! ;-)


 
Yeah, Istvan and Péter give us some multi bld competition .


----------



## Slash (Nov 2, 2010)

tim said:


> Yeah, Istvan and Péter give us some multi bld competition .


in case I don't DNF and you don't practice...


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 10, 2010)

We (the Hungarians) are close to decide our trip. We plan to fly to Eindhoven Thursday morning by 8:05 then go by train to Aachen. Then go by train to Charleroi on Monday by 17:40.
Our Dutch & Belgian friends, don't you have any better idea for us?! Can we join to somebody's car?! :tu


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 10, 2010)

:confused: I'm suffering to investigate train fees from Aachen to Charleroi. I've tried a lot of German, Belgian and Pan-European homepages. Could anyone investigate this for us?!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you tried bahn.de? If that doesn't work, I don't know what does.
http://www.bahn.de/i/view/USA/en/index.shtml


----------



## TMOY (Nov 10, 2010)

It's 24.90 euro according to that page.

Edit: nonja'd by Stefan


----------



## Branca (Nov 14, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> :confused: I'm suffering to investigate train fees from Aachen to Charleroi. I've tried a lot of German, Belgian and Pan-European homepages. Could anyone investigate this for us?!


 
You are not able to land in Köln/Bonn Airport? Is pretty close and the fares are not too expensive (15€ normal train, 24€ fast train, 1 hour trip)


----------



## Slash (Nov 14, 2010)

Branca said:


> You are not able to land in Köln/Bonn Airport? Is pretty close and the fares are not too expensive (15€ normal train, 24€ fast train, 1 hour trip)


 
we're leaving from charleroi. it was the only possibility cause planes from other airports come so early that we wouldnt catch them


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.tgv-europe.com/

The most efficient way to go from Aachen to Charleroi is to take the "Thalys".


----------



## Slash (Nov 15, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> http://www.tgv-europe.com/
> 
> The most efficient way to go from Aachen to Charleroi is to take the "Thalys".


 
I believe it is, but I just can't find any train that is good for us:S


----------



## fw (Nov 16, 2010)

We just got our 200th competitor registration (+30 guests) after about two weeks (last year, we got about 180 registrations in two months!). The room is getting crowded, so don't take too much time to decide if you want to come!


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 16, 2010)

Slash said:


> I believe it is, but I just can't find any train that is good for us:S


 
Yeah, I might have been wrong :/

Thalys is good for brussels, but not for charleroi (I just recognized that this is not the same...).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2010)

Sadly going to have to give this one a miss. My January is already very busy and the travelling to Aachen is very difficult from here...


----------



## Slash (Nov 16, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Yeah, I might have been wrong :/
> 
> Thalys is good for brussels, but not for charleroi (I just recognized that this is not the same...).


 
Ok, I guess I've figured it out. I've found a train to Brussels for €19, and another from there to Charleroi for €18. I guess it's the cheapest way, though István said he knew about some coach to Charleri for €(tensomething). Thank for your help. it can't be a problem to get there.

Charlie: I'm sad now:'(

and omfg 200 competitors?????:O


----------



## Slash (Dec 13, 2010)

So guys, it's like a month till the competition. we're going four together (István, Brúnó aka KUCU, Turi Barnabás and me). We have our flight (booked by Pitzu) and we'll get there on Thursday in the morning, and gonna leave on Monday in the morning. The only problem is that we can't really afford sleeping in any kinda hotel, so we'd prefer some cheap accommodation. Does anybody know any youth/student hostels where we can sleep for kinda small amount of money? This would help us a lot!
(if you have any suggestions, you might wanna send me a mail to [email protected])
Thank you


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.hostel-aachen.de/

A lot of cubers are staying there now as far as I know. It's 18 € per night for multiple bed rooms


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2010)

Some of us will stay at the Hostel Aachen (tell them you belong to the "Zauberwuerfel"="Magic Cube" group, they try to put us together in the same rooms). And there's the Youth Hostel Aachen (don't know anyone staying there yet).


----------



## Slash (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Stefan and Sébastien, we'll book accommodation in a few days.
I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 16, 2010)

There are now 901 people on 3x3 blindfolded World Rankings. I think there is a good chance to reach 1000 in Aachen! Are there a lot of first-timers?!


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Dec 16, 2010)

66 are registered without a WCA-ID  Should count as a lot


----------



## TMOY (Dec 16, 2010)

There are 71 people registered for 3BLD, and 42 of them already have a successful official solve. That leaves at most 29 new BLD solvers. Sorry Pitzu, I don't think we'll reach 1000 that soon...


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 16, 2010)

TMOY said:


> There are 71 people registered for 3BLD, and 42 of them already have a successful official solve. That leaves at most 29 new BLD solvers. Sorry Pitzu, I don't think we'll reach 1000 that soon...


Yes, but there are some more competitions until Aachen, and Aachen is quite big. So we will see... or not see.


----------



## Branca (Dec 16, 2010)

I booked at Hotel Ibis, is near the station and is 20 minutes far from the venue with bus. I'll spend around 60€ for 3 nights.


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2010)

Kai, Katja and me also booked at the hostel. They didn't have enough room for all three of us, though. So, Katja and me will sleep at a holiday flat (which belongs to the hostel). They told us that there are already four other cubers staying at that flat. Does that sound familiar to anyone here?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2010)

Branca said:


> I booked at Hotel Ibis, is near the station and is 20 minutes far from the venue with bus. *I'll spend around 60€ for 3 nights.*


 
How do you do that?


----------



## Slash (Dec 22, 2010)

tim said:


> Kai, Katja and me also booked at the hostel. They didn't have enough room for all three of us, though. So, Katja and me will sleep at a holiday flat (which belongs to the hostel). They told us that there are already four other cubers staying at that flat. Does that sound familiar to anyone here?


 
I guess it's us It's like 3,5 kms from the venue (according to Pitzu who booked it). It costs as much as the youth hostel, so 18€/night.


----------



## fw (Jan 13, 2011)

There will be live results at http://cube.hackvalue.de/live/


----------



## Radu (Jan 13, 2011)

Have fun, everybody! I'm so missing such a big competition. When I saw how many competitors are registered....wow! Good luck to the organizers too!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait to know Tim, Kai, Dennis, and Istvan results at multi


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Can't wait to know Tim, Kai, Dennis, and Istvan results at multi


 
You mean these?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ugh..bad multi results  Is the second attempt today? Also congrats to Corny for his big cube BLD results


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 15, 2011)

holy......
17.20 oh avg ER by me
5 u-perms 
First official sub20 xD such nice scrambles

(15.33), 16.05, 17.71, (18.91), 17.84 = 17.20

YeeeeeeAaaaah!!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, that's great. Congratulations. 5 U-perms is almost too easy.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! Imma get you soon tho. :3


----------



## whauk (Jan 15, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Imma get you soon tho. :3


 
me too


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2011)

corny >_>


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 15, 2011)

waaat. Seriously... how do you always do so well in comp?

(For what it's worth, when clicking on this thread, I thought "what's Corny done now?"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 15, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Imma get you soon tho. :3





whauk said:


> me too


 
Or not.


----------



## whauk (Jan 15, 2011)

btw does s/o have the scrambles? (from cornys group) just interested.


----------



## Escher (Jan 15, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> (For what it's worth, when clicking on this thread, I thought "what's Corny done now?")


 
+1000000000


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> (For what it's worth, when clicking on this thread, I thought "what's Corny done now?"


Well a 1:03 3bld isn't bad . And 53 for Kai


----------



## whauk (Jan 15, 2011)

17.00 OH avg mats valk...
his first ER


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, that lasted a while... =/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay Mats <3


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

congratz mats


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations Mats, I see you at nemo (not that I you speak).


----------



## Shortey (Jan 15, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Or not.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Congratulations Mats, I see you at nemo (not that I you speak).


 
Where can you enter that comp? I'm desperate xD


----------



## joey (Jan 15, 2011)

I see that speedcubingmasster96 didn't go..


----------



## @uguste (Jan 16, 2011)

http://cube.hackvalue.de/live/index.php#3
Mats 9.44 avg 
Congrats !!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 16, 2011)

::Z finally the sub 10 broken by mats I challenged him to do so xD


----------



## Godmil (Jan 16, 2011)

What was the name of that kid who was going on about how he was sub9 and would prove it at aachen? Has there been any sign if him?
Anyway, really impressive results here, glued to the live update page


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 16, 2011)

Shortey said:


> What do you mean?


 
I mean that ERs/WRs are happening at competitions not in front of computers... You and Moritz both said, that you are going to break Cornelius' ER, well sure enough you didn't. But I'm guessing that you are gonna get Mats as well...


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2011)

Godmil said:


> What was the name of that kid who was going on about how he was sub9 and would prove it at aachen? Has there been any sign if him?
> Anyway, really impressive results here, glued to the live update page


 
He didn't go.

And mats DD


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> I mean that ERs/WRs are happening at competitions not in front of computers... You and Moritz both said, that you are going to break Cornelius' ER, well sure enough you didn't. But I'm guessing that you are gonna get Mats as well...


 
Of course we know that. I have a competition next weekend with 3 rounds of OH. I don't really get what you're trying to say.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 16, 2011)

It seems like Joël's "blister-training" was a succes.

Congrats with your first sub 10 in competition!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 16, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Of course we know that. I have a competition next weekend with 3 rounds of OH. I don't really get what you're trying to say.


 
Ok. You will have a competition in a week. What if you don't break the ER or only Cornelius's average? Because you said so... 

What I'm trying to say is that things like: 'I'm gonna break this record' or 'I will beat that record for sure' sound stupid. It's disrepectful to the record holder and probably the most pretentious thing that a cuber can say. For me it's the same category as the dumb questions: 'Are you going for WR?' or 'You should go for WR! Will you try?'. It's just dumb. Records don't usually happen that way. But maybe they just bug me.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Ok. You will have a competition in a week. What if you don't break the ER or only Cornelius's average? Because you said so...
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that things like: 'I'm gonna break this record' or 'I will beat that record for sure' sound stupid. It's disrepectful to the record holder and probably the most pretentious thing that a cuber can say. For me it's the same category as the dumb questions: 'Are you going for WR?' or 'You should go for WR! Will you try?'. It's just dumb. Records don't usually happen that way. But maybe they just bug me.


 
*sigh*

Me and Corny are friends and I'm not trying to be an ass. It was meant as a joke, hence the :3. We say things like that to eachother all the time.


----------



## Radu (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations to Mats!  I'm very happy for him!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 16, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Me and Corny are friends and I'm not trying to be an ass. It was meant as a joke, *hence the :3*. We say things like that to eachother all the time.


 
My bad, never knew what :3 means. Sorry for playing it too hard.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd sometimes say stuff like "I'm gonna get sub 10 avg of 5 Breandan!" just to motivate Breandan and perhaps get him to practise even more . I honestly don't really think I'll do this anytime soon, but I still think there's a small chance that I'll do it.

I don't know about other people though...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Morten is an ass :3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2011)

Mats is such a nice boy! Really deserves a sub 10 average, too.

Congratulations to Lars also, winning fewest moves!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 16, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Mats is such a nice boy! Really deserves a sub 10 average, too.
> 
> Congratulations to Lars also, winning fewest moves!


Yeah but he ruined my parents floor with juice and scratches xD


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Yeah but he ruined my parents floor with juice and scratches xD


 
wat

Mats Valk 2.43 2x2 avg ER


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2011)

Just saw that! Haha.

And Corny 9.66 3x3x3 avg in third round!


----------



## bobso2 (Jan 16, 2011)

CharlieCooper said:


> Mats is such a nice boy! Really deserves a sub 10 average, too.
> 
> Congratulations to Lars also, winning fewest moves!


 
lol he used a knife to cut in my 3x3x5

grrr..

congratz mats!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 16, 2011)

bobso2 said:


> lol he used a knife to cut in my 3x3x5
> 
> grrr..
> 
> congratz mats!


I remembered it was on my cube meeting right?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cornelius and Breandan look like they're in good positions in the finals :O

Edit: Cornelius pulled a 18 for his 3rd solve xD

Edit : Congratulations Cornelius


----------



## @uguste (Jan 16, 2011)

Yay Corny !


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations Cornelius!!!

9,49 average on final and 7.52 NR single!!!

10,74 Breandan 10,75 Sebastian Weyer and 10.77 Mats...


----------



## whauk (Jan 16, 2011)

7.52 lucky or nonlucky?

EDIT: sebastian weyer 35.18 4x4 :O


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2011)

whauk said:


> EDIT: sebastian weyer 35.18 4x4 :O


:O
Must have done a lot of work since the Munich Open


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2011)

Mats and Cornelius were definitely the stars of this tournament. Coincidence that they are both too young to drink?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations Corny, great average and single! Feel quite bad Mats didn't get podium after his results over the day! Also very pleased the UK is in the top 3  Go Breandan!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Mats and Cornelius were definitely the stars of this tournament. Coincidence that they are both too young to drink?


I should have been there. :/


----------



## Rune (Jan 16, 2011)

Best Podium!


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2011)

Is Mats' 2x2 on vid?


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jan 16, 2011)

joey said:


> Is Mats' 2x2 on vid?


Of course  and my OH ER and first two rounds of 3x3 too. I'll upload them tomorrow.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 16, 2011)

Cannot wait. :O


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2011)

EXCITED.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 16, 2011)

Mats had another sub10 average in the second round. There was a sub10 average in everyround this way!

Cornelius 7.52 was headlights+PLL-skip. The 18 was was a pop during a U-Perm started at like 8.50. Would have definately been a sub10 solve.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm pretty confident Cornelius can't do sub 1.5 U perms


----------



## David0794 (Jan 16, 2011)

www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com


----------



## fw (Jan 16, 2011)

Some pictures: http://photos.hackvalue.de/2011-01-14 Aachen Open 2011/ - More to follow.


----------



## Raffael (Jan 16, 2011)

It was a truly amazing and awsome competition!

did you know..

..5x5bld german NR before friday was 53:10 by Sébastien, then Cornelius did a 31:49 on his second attempt and then Dennis arrives and does it in 19:29?
..Dennis was really happy and thought he had won the event with this time until we arrived at his house at midnight and checked the live-result-page? (epic facial expression: smile - click - look - jaw-drop 
.."damn...wait, that's gotta be a mistake, Istvan isn't that fast..", goes and checks Istvan's WCA page, "hmm, it might just not be mistake...DAMN!!"
..Danish Dynamite Frank got on a bus, showed the driver a piece of paper with this information highlighted:
Aachen Open 2011
Ahornstraße 55
52074 Aachen

the bus-driver nods his head and says the place is on his route. Frank ends up in the Netherlands?
..the bus driver thought 'Aachen Open' actually is a place in the Netherlands?
..it only took me 2.5 years to go from unofficial sub-20avg to official sub-20avg?
..the mystery event was a speedcubing-quiz with 3 people that were picked randomly out of all competitors?
..and each one of them had to pick two team-mates?
..and Erik was picked and he chose Breandan as one of his team-mates?
..and some of the questions related to world records or world champions?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 17, 2011)

Results have been posted:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AachenOpen2011

Another great competition!


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2011)

Many thanks to the Aachen Team for another great competition!
You guys did an awesome job.


----------



## Joël (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Yes, the competition was great! It was good to race and exchange tricks with cubers again. Kudos for all the organisers...

I also want to thank:

- Nora for judging my avg pb in the semifinals
- Sebastian for judging my avg pb in the finals
- Maria and Ton for supporting me during the competition, and letting me stay at their place
- Erik for inspiring me to start practising for the competition... 
- Breandan for showing me an awesome oll trick
- Lars for being a great companion to share a room with


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 17, 2011)

Joël said:


> - *Sebastian* for judging my avg pb in the finals



Who's that guy?

Me and Ron were judging the final! 

Thanks nonetheless


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 17, 2011)

Lars,

could you please post scramble and your winning solution for FMC?
I really wanted to compete yesterday as it was one of few competitions with FMC on the same day as 3x3x3.
Should have been my first FMC competetion but unfortunately "non-cubing-life" got in between...


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2011)

@Joël


> Breandan for showing me an awesome oll trick


Please tell us.


----------



## Joël (Jan 17, 2011)

Ron said:


> @Joël
> 
> Please tell us.


 
F R' F' R U R U' f R f' U' R'


----------



## fw (Jan 17, 2011)

Raffael said:


> the bus-driver nods his head and says the place is on his route. Frank ends up in the Netherlands


 
LOL, I laughed so hard when I read this. Best "Aachen Open" story in my book. I don't know how I could miss that on sunday... Hilarious  I feel bad for Frank ;-)


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jan 17, 2011)

joey said:


> Is Mats' 2x2 on vid?


 




Here you go!
Other videos coming soon.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice competition, I had a lot of fun. Kudos to the organizers, good job!

My results were quite good but some of them could have been a lot better.
I'll go over them because I'm bored 
*3x3*:
1st round 10.77 avg :/ 8.97 single
2nd 10.27 with 8.22 NL single. Decent.
3rd 9.66 NR with counting POP and +2 :fp. Might have been ER otherwise. 8.80 single
4th 9.49 NR with 7.52 NR PLL skip single  Really nice! 1st place.
*4x4*:
1st round 50.06 avg fail at sub-50. Counting 5 second POP. 43.44 DP single
2nd 51.27. Failed the first 4 solves but got an awesome 38.90 on my last solve   Really happy about that (even good time at home) No parity. 4th place
*5x5*:
1st round 1:34.32 avg. Decent but not good. 1:23 single, good.
2nd 1:33.33 avg, okay avg. 1:21 single (good) but on a counting solve I had a center twist that took me about 10 seconds to fix. Cost me sub-90 avg :/ 4th place
*2x2*:
1st round 3.13 avg. Second best in competition but BS scrambles, unlike Mats' round  
2nd 3.62 avg, bad but BS scrambles again ^^ 2nd place yay
*3x3 **BLD*:
1st round 1:03.69 success  26th in the world
2nd 1:06.84 1st place!  Nice
*3x3 **OH*:
1st round 17.20 avg ER (former). 15.33 single. Would have been sub-17 if I hadn't failed the starting of a CLL. 5 U-Perms  First ever sub-20 avg in competition. Insane!
2nd 20.08 avg fail at sub-20 but 2nd place anyway (and another 15 NL single).
*FMC*: 
Found a 42 as backup after 10 minutes and kept searching with no success at all. My start was a 11 move 2x2x3 block. I then failed to write my backup down correctly and got DNF. I don't really care anyway 
*Pyraminx*:
I had practiced a bit of pyra beforehand, so I'm perfectly fine with a 7.89 avg. 
*Square**-1*:
31.75 avg, which is actually very good for me. (few parities).
*Clock*:
16.09 single PB ever YESSSSS!!!!!!!!! but DNF avg. I usually solve clock about 5 times per competition. 
*7x7*:
5:21 centers fail (accidentally destroyed something), 5:08 decent, 4:34.43 with 7 seconds POP and 7 seconds N-Perm (awesome time). 5:01 avg and 3rd place 
*Magic*:
Idc about Magic but I missed a 1.07 avg due to a +2 :/
*Master **Magic*:
Fail avg, 2.84 single... w/e
*4x4 BLD*:
9:28.00 single. A-W-E-S-O-M-E! Second sub-10 ever  2nd place :tu
*5x5 BLD*: 31:49.00 success yay  3rd place :tu Reached my goal.

Didn't even bother to compete in Megaminx and 6x6 because I just suck at these/don't have good puzzles.

Congratz to the crazy little 4x4 boy Sebastian, Jan for finally beating my Magic NR (thanks! ), Mats for his first two ERs (pick other ones than mine next time! ^^), and everybody else who accomplished something .

DYK:
-podium WR! 30.98, first sub-31

Looking forward to the next Aachen competition!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Lars,
> could you please post scramble and your winning solution for FMC?



Scramble: B L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B R' U' R2 F R U2 B L (19f) 

I don't know if this was the original scramble. I made CubeExplorer generate it from my solution.

z2 R B' R' F B2 R 

This builds a 2x2x2 block. Notice the edge in the UL position and there is an easy corner-edge pair waiting to be lined up at DFL-DR.

D' L' D' L

This builds a 2x2x3 block by inserting the aforementioned pair.

z2 U' F

This makes a pair at the UFR-UR position and also puts the DF edge in the RF position.

U2 F U' F'

This pairs up another pair (the 4th F2L pair if you like) at the UFR-UR position and keeps the other pair (the 3rd F2L pair) intact. The last "cross piece" is still at the RF position. Now I'm trying to solve the F2L while forcing a good last layer.

U2 L F L'

Moves the 4th pair out of the way and inserts the 3rd pair.

U' F' U F

Inserts the last F2L pair while keeping the last layer edges oriented correctly.

R' U2 R U R' U R U

Holy moly! It was just a Sune from the back. A rather easy/lucky finish, but surely 32 moves isn't enough to win at such a large competition.


----------



## Erik (Jan 21, 2011)

The other winning solution:
Scramble: B L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B R' U' R2 F R U2 B L (19f) 

U B' L B L2 F L 
F2 B U' B'
F' U2 F U2 F' bit ugly, but whatever
U2 F U F' played something with the pairs and found PLL skip -.-
U2 R U' R'
F' L F L' U' L' U L 32 hmhh not a very beautiful solution, then again it was my safety


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 21, 2011)

Thx guys, I will have a go at this scramble before reading your solutions.
Just in time because my FMC-fingers are getting itchy waiting for the weekly 04...


----------



## Vincents (Jan 21, 2011)

Just random...
I kept reading this as Aschen Open. And kept getting chills.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 21, 2011)

First of all I want to say Congratulations to all the winners and all people who has break their own record's and also Big Thanks to The Greatest Aachen team 

Did you know:

The Final 3x3x3 so Exited! the first time I'm so nervous to watch the Final  

Aachen team really a Dream team 

Jóel is coached by Ton and Maria  well done Jóel  and he broke his 2 PB's( sub 10) and avrg's ( next time sub 10 too)

I missed Charlie 

Was nice to see Lars, Kai, Stefan Pochmann, Stefan Hubbie, Tim and Katja,Erik and Nora, Laura "Queen of Clock", Ayano, Bruno, István, Tromby, Conor and the rest competitors who had talked with me and Ton.

This was my first competition WITHOUT DNF! wow I'm so happy though I didn't touched my 2x2 and just learned Pyraminx but I'm not DNF lover again  but I'm still missing my sub 20  and avrg sub 25 ( next competition it will be happend cause at home I got easily sub 20 and sub 25 avrg  


If his wife shopping almost 100 Euro's for perfume but Ton was shopping for puzzles almost 100 Euro's hahaahahahahah

We have to wait till Aachen team in grove again ...... and can't waittttt.


----------



## Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you noticed;

Joel joint the table with the other Dutchies in the age vs speed results, We now have 5 Dutch cubers who can say that there is no one older and faster them him. 

And did you know
I trained only 3 hours... and still got a decent result ...I must have some talent after all. I think I will practice for the next competition to beat my PB records


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 21, 2011)

i wasnt ther but 
DYK connor baumann broke both my single and avg NR for 4x4


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 23, 2011)

Aaarghh... could have been a top 10 in FMC: 35 HTM

premove U +1
B' L' # *F* U2 B2 *L * 2x2x2 6+1
*L'* U2 L R' U2 R 2x2x3 cancel two moves L L' 10+1
F U' F' U2 R L' U' L R' U F2L (origin premove U) 20+1
couldn't find a good continuation...
took back last two moves R' U and worked edges:
U R' F' U F' U' R' F R F' 28 + 1
U undo premove leaves 3 corners 29

at # insert R B R' F R B' R' *F'* to cancel 2 moves F'- F

B' L' R B R' F R B' R' U2 B2 U2 L R' U2 R F U' F' U2 R L' U' L U R' F' U F' U' R' F R F' U 35 HTM


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 23, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Did you know:
> 
> 
> I missed Charlie


 
I missed you too Maria :'( I will come to the Netherlands soon, I promise!  Well done for no DNF!


----------



## JDspeedcuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes said:


> Jan for finally beating my Magic NR (thanks! )


 yes and don't forget the Magic ER, 0.82 avg!


----------

